
OpenNT: A Fork of the Microsoft Windows NT 4 - beefhash
http://opennt.net/
======
tasdev
This is based on the leaked Nt4 source code with some changes merged from W2K
hence the 4.5 moniker.

I expect the code would be fun to read. It leaked out of Israel (I think)
about a decade back and if I remember correctly the entire NT4 tree leaked
plus significant components from 2k.

Can't imagine Microsoft will be too happy with this.

~~~
rasz_pl
Im sure it will be fine, they have this in the documentation:

    
    
       All new or significantly modified C/C++ source code files must contain the following header.
       Copyright (c) (YEAR)  Microsoft Corporation
    

;-)

------
moron4hire
There is something seriously wrong with your IT infrastructure if it's easier
to create a clone of an ancient operating system then it is to upgrade the
software you are running to newer OSes. There is something seriously wrong
with your corporate infrastructure if those upgrades weren't just happening as
a matter of course over the years. "A stitch in time saves nine."

~~~
chei0aiV
I don't think this is a clone, I think this must be based on leaked Microsoft-
owned source code.

